# Atrial septal aneurysm



## amylis1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi

Looking for a dx code for ATRIAL SEPTAL ANEURYSM

429.71 OR 414.10 ?

tHANKS !!


----------



## rebec26@juno.com (Jan 22, 2015)

I use 41410. Thanks!


----------

